# YiHi SX Mini T-Class



## Rob Fisher (10/3/18)

OMG this is a FYGLY Mod... I just don't get it at all! And it comes with two fidget spinners!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/18)

Yup. I'ts fugly. Very fugly.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/3/18)

Quite an anti-climax for YiHi. They did such a great job with the G-Class and now they release this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (10/3/18)

​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor (10/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this is a FYGLY Mod... I just don't get it at all! And it comes with two fidget spinners!



Time to fire a designer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

Is it 1st of April already?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

